# Lunar Eclipse: Entered in style



## ABE (Oct 19, 2013)

Last night  I was entered into the first degree of masonry at Stewart manor #56.  Brethren I did not know came out just for me, and put on a great degree all from memory. The experience, kindness and acceptance proved that joining the craft was one of the best decisions of my life...the the memory work begin..the journey east has begun.......


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats, brother. I am glad you had an awesome degree. Good luck with the memory work and here a tip. Listen well and talk slow. These were my two hardest things to try to learn and I am still learning them to this day. I am sure you will do great.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 19, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Congrats, brother. I am glad you had an awesome degree. Good luck with the memory work and here a tip. Listen well and talk slow. These were my two hardest things to try to learn and I am still learning them to this day. I am sure you will do great.



Good advice ! How could he tell it was from memory?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ABE (Oct 19, 2013)

[Q UOTE=BroBook;114300]Good advice ! How could he tell it was from memory?


My Freemasonry HD[/QUOTE]
After being brought to light I thought I would see those cipher books but no one had it out.  I had previously attended there officer instillation and had noticed then also the brethren did the the entire ceremony from memory......



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nayef (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats Brother 
Wish you all the best and enlightenment in your journey  


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 19, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 20, 2013)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## ABE (Nov 2, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Congratulations and welcome!



Update, found proficient and a date set for my FC.... Beginning to understand and I am hungry for more light. 


Stewart Manor #56 F&AM


----------

